# تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توصيل س



## الرمال (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر
منتجات شركة الرمال​

اجهزة ليزر منزليه تعمل بنفس تقنية اجهزة الصالونات مزوده بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه - وهي من مناشئ اوربيه وامريكيه- ومكفوله لمدة سنه من تاريخ الشراء
------------
جهاز كريستال المنزلي لتقشير الوجه بواسطة الاملاح الخاصه وهي تعمل على ازالة الرؤس السوداء وازالة القشره الميته في الوجه والجسم
------------
اجهزة تاتو مؤقت مع الوان التاتو صناعه المانيه- ويمكنك عمل التاتو في البيت لسهولة استخدامها - وتوجد الوان تجلس شهرين او الوان تجلس اسبوعين مع مثبت الوان
------------
ابر تبييض سويسريه من المواد الطبيعيه وليس لها اي ضرر يذكر.ومصرح بها من قبل وزارة الصحه في الاتحاد الاوربي
------------
حبوب تبييض المانيه لتبييض الجسم خلال شهرين فقط
------------
كريمات تبييض الجسم وازالة السواد تحت العين وشد الجلد
------------
كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين
ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره
------------
اجهزة ليزر للتنحيف المنزلي, وهي تعمل على حرق وتذويب الدهون تحت الجلد بكل سهوله ومن خلال 6 جلسات مركزه على المناطق التي تودين ازالتها
------------
ابر بوتكيس ,اصليه ومن شركة- اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير المؤخره, اصليه من شركة -كيو مايد -السويديه
------------
اجهزة تكبير الثدي وشده ,صناعه المانيه
------------
اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي
------------
وكريمات لعلاج البواسير من دون اجراء عمليه
------------
حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله
------------
مشط الليزر , لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر صناعه امريكيه
-----------------------------
تجهيز لمشاغل ومراكز التجميل باحدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف
واجهزة مساج متطوره -مقاعد حلاقه,مرايا,مغاسل شعر,ديكورات مشاغل فرنسيه
------------
احجار بركانيه للمساج وهي حديثه في العالم العربي
-----------
تجهيز العيادات الطبيه والمختبريه باحدث الاجهزه الاوربيه الاصليه والمكفوله
-----------
تجهيز المستشفيات وعيادات التجميل كافه بكافة المستلزمات الطبيه
---------------------------
اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه
وعلى يد خبراء من فرنسا والسويد وللمزيد من المعلومات تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا
-------------------------------------------
فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي
والتوصيل لجميع دول العالم بكل سهوله وبدون تعقيدات وكذالك التوصيل للبيت
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مقر شركة الرمال فرنسا
0033661087632 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع​ 
*www.alrmal.net*​ 


​


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## جوو الرياض (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

مووفقين باذن الله


----------



## الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

الله يوفقك اختي


----------



## الرمال (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

http://alrmal.de/Werbung-Reklam-FTOTO/215x0-7-75-1-a01.jpg


----------



## الرمال (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## وردة الجوري (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

موفقه بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## جوو الرياض (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

متميزين داااائماً


----------



## الرمال (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: تسوق من فرنسا وانت في بيتك احدث اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل وتجهيز مراكز التجميل توص*

تاتو مؤقت *ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر*ابر تبييض*كيراتين*لانجري*تقشير بشره*كولاجين فرنسي


----------

